# Honda hs520 oil leak -first start of season



## Bryant (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi, I have a Honda HS520 snowblower. Started it up first time before first snow and let it run. No problem. It snowed and I started it up and was using it (in some dense slushy snow) and started noticing oil patches on the concrete. I did tip to one side once (to loosen the densely pack shoot) before noticing the oil. Could this be the cause?
Also I stopped it, let it sit for a few minutes and opened the oil cap- it seemed watery and poured out a bit.
Any suggestions at all are appreciated!


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Seemed watery? Like creamy in color? Or the consistency was watery? I'm going with tipping it on it's side caused the hot low viscosity oil to leak out a vent/ PVC type deal. Keep an eye on the oil level.
Too bad we have no idea where on the planet you are, a guy a town over might be able to chime in..if only there was a way to somehow show a general location.


----------



## Bryant (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry Rob, I am new here! I will update my info- I am in NW Indiana about 30 minutes from Chicago. Got our first snow last night and still coming!
Not milky, just thin? I thought I should be able to open the cap without it spilling out (should only be full to level, right?) but maybe it was expanded due to the recent heat?
If my tipping it was the issue it should probably not leak after siting for 24 hours?
I also came down my curb hard (couldn't see it!) but the bar in back keeps the engine safe. Thought it might have broken something loose.
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Your correct, the oil shouldn't come out if you take the cap off, unless it's not on level ground. I'd keep an eye on it, check it when it's cold.


----------



## Bryant (Nov 21, 2015)

Rob, I let it dry off and started it up to see if I could find any leaks and it does appear as though there is a very slow drip coming from beneath the engine. Also, after letting it cool down a bit and opening the dip stick cap, the oil came streaming out agin. Not creamy, just thin and runny. Can water get into my oil if it sits all summer? Should I start with changing my oil and go from there?
I appreciate your reading my posts and throwing some educated ideas at me.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems like it's overfilled, I'd do what u said, warm it up, change the oil, tilt it towards the drain so u get it all out, find out what the proper amount is then run and look for leaks.
If water was in it you'd know, the oil would be lighter, creamy, hot chocolate..y in color.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

id give it the sniff test to be sure gasoline isnt getting into the sump. but as mentioned, change the oil now as per your manual for the amt and recommended procedure.


----------

